# K301 rebuild help



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey all. I just bought a cc129 and the engine needs to be rebuilt. Just wondering what aftermarket parts are the best. I need a piston rod and gaskets for sure and maybe valves. Any suggestions??


----------

